# I caught momma feral!!!



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

I just caught momma in a trap that the TNR progam let us borrow. I feel so bad  , but it had to be done so we don't have any more feral babies. My mom is taking her to the vet in about 20 minutes to get her spayed. I hope everything will be alright. I know they do this all the time, but I'm worried. I feel so guilty, I hope she won't hate me. But at the same time I'm sooo happy that we finally caught her and we are getting this over with. Now we have to catch Sadie.


----------



## Feral Fan (Feb 9, 2005)

Congrats! It is tough to see them upset but she will be much happier and healthier without litter after litter of kittens around! You really are doing the right thing. I hope all goes well!


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

She came home yesterday around 4pm. We kept her in a cage with a sheet over it for a few hours, but then she started freaking out trying to get out and I didn't want her to hurt herself, so we set up a nice recovery area in the laundry room. Now she is fine. How long should I keep her in the laundry room?


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I think with females, three to four days is in order -- longer if you have the room and time. I hope she recovers soon!


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

She is doing great  . You wouldn't even know that she had anything done. She was back to herself the next day. But she is wanting out of there really bad so if 3 or 4 days is alright, I think I will let her go tonight or tomorrow morning. When we get Sadie spayed I can probably wait longer because she is a little more calm. But Momma is truely a wild girl and when she wants something she will find a way to get it. Thank you so much  . I am so glad I found this forum, you guys are great.


----------

